
Is Russian Meddling as Dangerous as We Think? - jseliger
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2020/09/14/is-russian-meddling-as-dangerous-as-we-think
======
blackflame7000
It was such a big risk that we made election security weaker and mass printed
ballots to mail out to everyone for this election even if they didnt ask for
them. Genius.

Also masks are expected to be obtained by everyone but voter ID is too hard
because democrats think minorities are stupid or something. Or as Biden would
say “poor kids are just as good as white kids”

